# problem in front suspension



## hatem (Oct 18, 2013)

I'm a new owner of a Chevy Cruze.

My car now exceeds 2000 Km, and ever since 1500 Km I can hear a hard sound while going over bumps, especially on the front driver side of the car. I went to a shop nearby and after they checked the car they found that the upper ball joint of the end link is slightly loose(easily move able by hand). The tech told me that the end link needed to be replaced on both sides of the car, and after consulting with a warrancy agent they concluded that the entire front driver's McPherson strut needed to be replaced(due to an oil leak).

They replaced the left strut assembly, and replaced the upper rubber mounting plate on the passenger side strut. A week after all the work done to my car I've found that I can hear noise coming from the passenger side strut while going over bumps(or driving on rough roads), while the noise is completely gone from the driver's side. 

Is it normal for the ball joint to move so easily by hand? And is the McPherson making the noise when driving over bumps, or is it the end link?

Please, any advice will help, I can reserve a date next Saturday at another shop to inspect my from suspension to get a second opinion on when my problem is.

Thanks.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

I edited your post, since the plethora of grammatical errors were hurting my brain. I'm pretty sure I made a handful myself when re-writing it, but its much better now.

As for your problem, if could just be the end links that are causing the noise, since it is a well known problem that these plastic pieces are garbage. However, I'm not entirely sure if it is your end link, so I will let others come in that have replaced their front end links, and have more knowledge in this particular field.


----------



## eagleco (May 3, 2011)

I replaced both end links with Moog parts, even though the factory end link ball joints seemed fine. It didn't make any difference in reducing the clunk I get over small bumps in cold weather. Last summer, my struts and springs were replaced under warranty and that didn't have any effect either. The dealer did not replace the strut mounts though, which is something I should have insisted they do, even if on my own dime.

When replacing my end links, I also inspected the sway bar bushings both visually, and by grabbing and wiggling the bar while it was disconnected from the end link. It seemed fine.

For now I am just living with the noise in cold weather, although this spring I may go with Bilstein monotube struts and new strut mounts. Even if that doesn't solve the problem, it would be nice to have Bilsteins anyway.


----------



## cruze2011white (Feb 2, 2011)

Its more than likely your sway bar bushings. I had a HHR that did the same thing and they replaced everything except them. Then the dealer at the same time I did found a thread mentioning replacing them for front in noise going over bumps. After they replaced them all the noise went away. The noise was also like your worse in the cold weather than in the warm weather.


----------

